# Irrigation company damaged lawn, what to do next?



## SEMichigan21 (Jun 21, 2021)

Had sod installed two months ago. Never planned on getting a irrigation system. Realized it was too much to handle watering on my own. Had a irrigation company instal 20 misters and 20 rotors on my lawn. In Michigan we got torrential rain for a few days in a row. To my surprise he called on Monday and said he was be installing during the rain. He ran his pipe puller while the ground was completely saturated and left ruts all over the yard. What are the proper ways to fix these? He said he'll take care of it but it seem to be a bigger issue then he acknowledging. I'm considering calling a landscape company to get a quote the fix the lawn. Any suggestions on how this should be handled?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

What company did you hire?

I'm sure that in his line of work, he would know the risk of damage. Wouldn't he be liable to fix it?


----------



## SEMichigan21 (Jun 21, 2021)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> What company did you hire?


It was a local company out of Howell, Michigan.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@SEMichigan21 oh okay.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

The only way to fix that is going to be to roll it and the ground will need to be fairly moist for that and it will probably take more than one attempt.

The company should know not to even try installing on a saturated lawn because of the weight of the machinery.

You should also get a pre em down to try and prevent a mess of weeds from popping up but that would be recommended even without the damage.


----------



## SEMichigan21 (Jun 21, 2021)

Tsmith said:


> The only way to fix that is going to be to roll it and the ground will need to be fairly moist for that and it will probably take more than one attempt.
> 
> The company should know not to even try installing on a saturated lawn because of the weight of the machinery.
> 
> You should also get a pre em down to try and prevent a mess of weeds from popping up but that would be recommended even without the damage.


Thanks for the reply. The contractor said he was going to saturate and roll the lawn. Then on some of the worst ruts he was going to re sod the areas.

Two questions: would rolling the lawn cause any drainage issues and would pre em harm two month old sod?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Let them finish.


----------



## SEMichigan21 (Jun 21, 2021)

g-man said:


> Let them finish.


Fair enough.. but it's hard to give them the benefit of the doubt after running a pipe puller the day after one of the worst rains in 3-4 years in Michigan.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

SEMichigan21 said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> > The only way to fix that is going to be to roll it and the ground will need to be fairly moist for that and it will probably take more than one attempt.
> ...


Rolling shouldn't cause any issues because they will / should be rolling manually to flatten not compact like you would see on a street with machinery. I don't see any reason why a pre em would cause any issues with new sod.


----------



## SEMichigan21 (Jun 21, 2021)

The contractor gave me the option to keep the remaining balance of $2000 or have him come back with two pallets of sod (which he claims is 800-1000 sq feet per pallet), remove the damaged areas, loosen the soil and relay sod. Also he would be moving three heads that were put too far back and are just off my property.

My question: could the $2000 be used better to hire a landscaper to repair the damaged areas or should I have him come back and repair the areas? I measured up about 1700-2000 square feet of damage, give or take.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Its obvious he doesnt care much about the lawn, but after installing sod THEN doing irrigation why would you let them start in that weather? You should have straight up told him no. Its bad enough to ditch witch on dry land. Not trying to be a wise guy just wondering why this mess was allowed


----------



## SEMichigan21 (Jun 21, 2021)

jimmythegreek said:


> Its obvious he doesnt care much about the lawn, but after installing sod THEN doing irrigation why would you let them start in that weather? You should have straight up told him no. Its bad enough to ditch witch on dry land. Not trying to be a wise guy just wondering why this mess was allowed


Sod was done about two months ago. At the time I didn't have funds or ever plan on getting an irrigation system.

He texted last Monday saying he was going to be starting. I didn't realize he was going to be using machinery until I got home that evening.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I paid $2,000 for 1,850 sqft of sod. If it was me, and I'm really picky I'd hire someone who lays sod and have it done properly. The guy really dropped the ball by not telling you he was running machinery on the lawn. We had so much rain that any professional would have had the common sense to not do the job until there were drier conditions.


----------



## SEMichigan21 (Jun 21, 2021)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I paid $2,000 for 1,850 sqft of sod. If it was me, and I'm really picky I'd hire someone who lays sod and have it done properly. The guy really dropped the ball by not telling you he was running machinery on the lawn. We had so much rain that any professional would have had the common sense to not do the job until there were drier conditions.


Did that include removal and disposal of old grass/sod as well?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@SEMichigan21 yes it did. Including additional topsoil.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

If you're thinking of getting a dedicated pro to do the sod repair I'd call around first and make sure you can secure somebody in the timeframe you want.

My neighbors got sod 3 months after they wanted it just because all of the services are insanely busy right now.

You rightly have concerns about your current contractor, but if you want it fixed now he may be the only game in town. Maybe worth ringing around first…


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

SEMichigan21 said:


> Had sod installed two months ago. Never planned on getting a irrigation system. Realized it was too much to handle watering on my own. Had a irrigation company instal 20 misters and 20 rotors on my lawn. In Michigan we got torrential rain for a few days in a row. To my surprise he called on Monday and said he was be installing during the rain. He ran his pipe puller while the ground was completely saturated and left ruts all over the yard. What are the proper ways to fix these? He said he'll take care of it but it seem to be a bigger issue then he acknowledging. I'm considering calling a landscape company to get a quote the fix the lawn. Any suggestions on how this should be handled?


Any updates on the situation?


----------



## SEMichigan21 (Jun 21, 2021)

@M32075 nothing yet. I'm waiting on a quote from the company that originally installed my sod. I told the irrigation contractor that I would need a week to figure a few things out before making a decision.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Seminole715 ,

If you don't like their quote or want to look around PM me, I know two in my area that install sod.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

SEMichigan21 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Let them finish.
> ...


Welcome to construction. Don't let them stray away. In fact, hold payments if you still can.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

I'd take that refund right away. The fact they have your money and they have done what was on the invoice means they could just walk and nobody is going to take legal action over 2 grand. I'd also imagine an irrigation company wont do nearly as good of a job as a dedicated landscaper who takes pride in their work.


----------



## SEMichigan21 (Jun 21, 2021)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> I'd take that refund right away. The fact they have your money and they have done what was on the invoice means they could just walk and nobody is going to take legal action over 2 grand. I'd also imagine an irrigation company wont do nearly as good of a job as a dedicated landscaper who takes pride in their work.


My only concern is the repairs are going to cost more then $2000. It's roughly 1700-2000 square feet that is damaged. Areas in the front, sides and back. Also 3 sprinkler heads need to be moved forward about 6".


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Six inches? Nobody will get upset about that - Just leave them. If that is meant to say six feet, then its a different story.


----------



## SEMichigan21 (Jun 21, 2021)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> Six inches? Nobody will get upset about that - Just leave them. If that is meant to say six feet, then its a different story.


It's off my property where it's dirt/clay. I don't plan on mowing or keeping up that area. Looking at the way these weeds came in at my neighbors house the heads will be covered by next year.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Any updates on what you decided to do moving forward?


----------

